# Automatisierung einer Hydraulikschlauch Abdrückanlage



## sebi114 (29 August 2019)

Hallo,

ich muss als Projekt für die Ausbildung eine Anlage konzipieren die automatisiert den Ablauf des Abdrückens (mittels Hydrauliköl) eines Schlauches ausführt.
Im groben möchte ich zu Beginn auf einer HMI den Betriebsdruck, Schlauchtyp usw eingeben und dadurch soll sich dann der jeweilige Prüfdruck ergeben.

Zu Beginn soll die Anlage den Schlauch spülen bis dieser Blasenfrei ist, danach den Rücklauf schließen und den Druck dann auf den gewünschten Prüfdruck hinregeln. Nach 30min abdrücken soll der Schlauch wieder geleert werden und mit Luft ausgeblasen.

Nun zu meiner Frage: Wie würdet ihr das Problem mit dem Regeln zum Prüfdruck lösen (Ventil,...) ?

Bin für jede Antwort dankbar.

Bin neu hier im Forum, bin Mechatroniker und habe jedoch immer mehr mit der Elektrik zu tun deswegen meine Fragen zur Hydraulik.


----------



## Blockmove (30 August 2019)

Es gibt Elektrische Druckregelventile. Entweder mit Analog oder Ansteuerung per Feldbus.
Je nach Ausführung mit eingebauter Sensorik und Regelung.


----------



## sebi114 (30 August 2019)

Ok danke. 

Und da die Anlage mit Hydrauliköl betrieben werden soll ist es sinnvoll den Schlauch anschließend mit Luft auszublasen? 
Wie kann ich den Ausblasevorgang hydraulisch umsetzen?


----------



## Blockmove (30 August 2019)

sebi114 schrieb:


> Ok danke.
> 
> Und da die Anlage mit Hydrauliköl betrieben werden soll ist es sinnvoll den Schlauch anschließend mit Luft auszublasen?
> Wie kann ich den Ausblasevorgang hydraulisch umsetzen?


Nimm hydraulische Sitzventile. Damit hast du kein Problem mit Lecköl


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (30 August 2019)

sebi114 schrieb:


> .. Nach 30min abdrücken ..


Wie warm ist das Hydrauliköl? Wie genau muss die Dichtheitsprüfung arbeiten? Muss man hier eventuell einen Druckabfall durch Abkühlung des Mediums berücksichtigen?


----------



## Benjamin (30 August 2019)

sebi114 schrieb:


> Nun zu meiner Frage: Wie würdet ihr das Problem mit dem Regeln zum Prüfdruck lösen (Ventil,...) ?



Bin mir nicht sicher, ob du hier mit einem Regelventil glücklich wirst. Der Prüfdruck soll ja erreicht, aber nicht überschritten werden.

Denke eher, dass man dies zweistufig aufbaut. Zuerst mit niedrigem Druck (~ 40 bar) den Schlauch füllen. Dies ist einfach und leicht umzusetzen.

Zum Einstellen des Prüfdrucks (~ 1,5 x P_d ~ 300 bar) fallen mir mehrere Möglichkeiten ein. 

 Maximalen Systemdruck über eine sehr, sehr kleine Blende zuschalten 
 Eine Pumpe mit sehr kleinem Fördervolumen den Druck aufbauen lassen
 Einen sehr kleinen Hydraulikzylinder als Druckquelle verwenden. Dies wäre analog zu einem "normalen" Abpressvorgang über eine Handpumpe

Interessant wird es dann noch, wie man den Abrpessvorgang erfasst. Eventuelle Leckagen über die Ventile müssen auch beachtet werden.

Die Anwendung finde ich aber interessant.


----------



## Benjamin (30 August 2019)

sebi114 schrieb:


> Wie kann ich den Ausblasevorgang hydraulisch umsetzen?



Du kannst über Hydraulikventile problemlos Luft leiten.


----------



## sebi114 (30 August 2019)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Wie warm ist das Hydrauliköl? Wie genau muss die Dichtheitsprüfung arbeiten? Muss man hier eventuell einen Druckabfall durch Abkühlung des Mediums berücksichtigen?



Also ich habe nicht vor das Öl vorzuheizen. D.h. Raumtemperatur.
Ja es geht nur darum einen Schlauch mit z.b. 1,5fachen Betriebsdruck über die Dauer einer halben h zu prüfen. 
Das ganze muss nicht sehr genau sein, da im Falle der Undichtigkeit des Schlauchs der Druckabfall sowieso immens wäre.


----------



## sebi114 (30 August 2019)

Benjamin schrieb:


> Bin mir nicht sicher, ob du hier mit einem Regelventil glücklich wirst. Der Prüfdruck soll ja erreicht, aber nicht überschritten werden.
> 
> Denke eher, dass man dies zweistufig aufbaut. Zuerst mit niedrigem Druck (~ 40 bar) den Schlauch füllen. Dies ist einfach und leicht umzusetzen.
> 
> ...




Das stimmt, der Prüfdruck sollte nicht überschritten werden.
Ja an eine kleine Pumpe habe ich ebenfalls gedacht und diese Methode gefällt mir auch ziemlich gut. 

Mein Gedankengang war dass der Schlauch ja in einer Prüfkammer (Sicherheit) an Vor- und Rücklauf angeschlossen wird, davor jeweils 1 Sitzventil und natürlich auch eine Druckmessdose. Dann Rücklauf zu und langsam den Druck aufbauen. Bei erreichen des Druckes Vorlauf auch zu und somit sollte es dann ja auch ziemlich verlustfrei sein - oder liege ich hier falsch?


----------



## Blockmove (30 August 2019)

Benjamin schrieb:


> Du kannst über Hydraulikventile problemlos Luft leiten.



Wer sagt sowas?
Viele Hydraulikventile benötigen eine Vorsteuerung um zu schalten. Da funktioniert Luft nicht. Außerdem gibt es bei Schieberventilen oft Lecköl. Und zuletzt brauchen viele Hydraulikventile das Öl auch zur Schmierung.


----------



## Benjamin (30 August 2019)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wer sagt sowas?



Ich sage das 

Vorgesteuerte Ventile brauchst du für größeren Volumenströme ab NG10 / 16 und mehr.
Die Ventile werden ja nicht ausschließlich mit Luft betrieben sondern abwechselnd mit Hydrauliköl und Luft. Ist bei uns eine übliche Anwendung für Bremszylinder.


----------



## Benjamin (30 August 2019)

sebi114 schrieb:


> Mein Gedankengang war dass der Schlauch ja in einer Prüfkammer (Sicherheit) an Vor- und Rücklauf angeschlossen wird, davor jeweils 1 Sitzventil und natürlich auch eine Druckmessdose. Dann Rücklauf zu und langsam den Druck aufbauen. Bei erreichen des Druckes Vorlauf auch zu und somit sollte es dann ja auch ziemlich verlustfrei sein - oder liege ich hier falsch?



Da bleiben dir alle Möglichkeiten offen. Für mich ist ein Detail das Einstellen des Prüfdruckes. Je nach Länge und Durchmesser (je länger und dicker desto einfacher) des Schlauches, machen wenige mm³ den Unterschied zwischen zu hohem und zu niedrigem Druck aus.


----------



## sebi114 (31 August 2019)

Benjamin schrieb:


> Da bleiben dir alle Möglichkeiten offen. Für mich ist ein Detail das Einstellen des Prüfdruckes. Je nach Länge und Durchmesser (je länger und dicker desto einfacher) des Schlauches, machen wenige mm³ den Unterschied zwischen zu hohem und zu niedrigem Druck aus.



Das stimmt leider, bei einem dünnen und vllt noch dazu kurzen Schlauch wird das ganze interessant. Muss ich mir noch überlegen wie ich das löse.


----------



## Blockmove (31 August 2019)

sebi114 schrieb:


> Das stimmt leider, bei einem dünnen und vllt noch dazu kurzen Schlauch wird das ganze interessant. Muss ich mir noch überlegen wie ich das löse.


Das macht ein intelligentes Druckregelventil von alleine


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (1 September 2019)

sebi114 schrieb:


> Also ich habe nicht vor das Öl vorzuheizen. D.h. Raumtemperatur ...


An Vorheizen hatte ich gar nicht gedacht. Aber wenn dem so ist, dann ok. Falls die Öltemperatur des komprimierten Öls aber wesentlich über der Raumtemperatur liegt, dann müsste man schon mal darüber nachdenken.

Wie du den Test beschreibst, wird der Prüfdruck aufgebaut und anschließend wird der Prüfling abgesperrt. In einem abgesperrten Hydrauliksystem ohne Ausdehnungsmöglichkeit ändert sich der Druck über der Temperatur um ca. 10bar/K. Ich bin nicht der Experte aber diesen Wert habe ich mal gehört. Man könnte jetzt ein Referenzmodell bauen, dieses zeitgleich mit dem selben Prüfdruck beaufschlagen und den Druckverlauf des Prüflings mit dem des Referenzmodells vergleichen. Eventuell könnte man aber auch mehrere Prüflinge parallel prüfen, und deren Druckverläufe untereinander vergleichen.

Wenn es aber tatsächlich nicht um eine Dichtheitsprüfung, sondern lediglich um eine Prüfung der Druckbeständigkeit (Berstung) geht, dann kann man das ganze aber auch wesentlich vereinfachen in dem man den Vorlauf geöffnet lässt und den Druck stetig regelt. Man müsste dann auf plötzlichen Druckabfall oder auch auf einen Durchfluss überwachen.


----------



## M-Ott (3 September 2019)

Die Gedanken, die ich hier höre, sind nicht schlecht. Ich kann leider nicht viel zum Thema beitragen, da wir solche Maschinen bauen und ich hier natürlich nicht unser Know-How preisgeben kann.
Mach Dir mal Gedanken um die Ausdehnung des Schlauches. Auch dadurch können sich zu Beginn des Tests enorme Druckverluste ergeben.
Zudem solltest Du überlegen, ob Du wirklich mit Hydrauliköl testen willst. Feine Leckagen im Schlauch können zur Aerosolbildung führen und je nach verwendetem Öl kann das Aerosol zündfähig sein.


----------



## sebi114 (3 September 2019)

Ja darüber bin ich mir bewusst, dass die Ausdehnung bei manchen Schläuchen immens sind. Um dem entgegen zu wirken hätte ich den Schlauch mal bedrückt, eine Weile gewartet und dann nachgeregelt.
Ich würde es eigentlich lieber mit Wasser machen, nur bin ich mir dabei unsicher mit der Bauteilauswahl.


----------



## M-Ott (3 September 2019)

Es gibt Zusätze, die die Bauteile vor Korrosion schützen, so dass Du nicht zwangsläufig Edelstahl verwenden musst.


----------



## sebi114 (3 September 2019)

Das wusste ich nicht ! Dann werde ich mich dazu mal erkundigen.


----------



## Blockmove (3 September 2019)

sebi114 schrieb:


> Ja darüber bin ich mir bewusst, dass die Ausdehnung bei manchen Schläuchen immens sind. Um dem entgegen zu wirken hätte ich den Schlauch mal bedrückt, eine Weile gewartet und dann nachgeregelt.
> Ich würde es eigentlich lieber mit Wasser machen, nur bin ich mir dabei unsicher mit der Bauteilauswahl.



Wasser ist ne ganz schlechte Wahl 
Es gibt umweltfreundliche Öle im Bereich Land- und Forstwirtschaft.
Aber auch hier musst du die Verträglichkeit prüfen.
Gerade bei Schläuchen.
Die Zündfähigkeit ist oft noch höher als bei mineralischen Ölen.
Die richtige Auswahl kann zur Wissenschaft werden.


Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## M-Ott (3 September 2019)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wasser ist ne ganz schlechte Wahl


Ein Gemisch aus Wasser und korrosionshemmenden Zusätzen ist sehr gut geeignet und wird in der Praxis meist genutzt.


----------



## Blockmove (3 September 2019)

M-Ott schrieb:


> Ein Gemisch aus Wasser und korrosionshemmenden Zusätzen ist sehr gut geeignet und wird in der Praxis meist genutzt.


Stimmt. Man sollte bei den Zusätzen auf jedenfalls einen Arbeits- / Umweltmediziner einen Blick drauf werfen lassen.
Wir haben es vor Jahren Mal probiert, sind dann aber wieder auf "normales" Hydrauliköl zurück.
Auf dem Papier bieten diese Gemische viele Vorteile (keine Umweltgefährdung, höhere Beständigkeit, ...), aber es muss halt zur Anwendung / Anlage passen.


----------



## det (5 September 2019)

Hallo Sebi,
ich würde das ganze mit einer verstellbaren Radialkolbenpumpe lösen. Es gibt Typen die kann man bis Null im Volumen runter regeln. Hat dann hohen Druck zur Verfügung. Oder Viel Volumen bei maximaler Auslenkung. Dann noch ein Proportionaldruckregelventil (z.B. PDR10P) dahinter und Du hast alles im Griff. Zuluft und Abfluss mit 2 Sitzventilen realisieren.

Grüße Detlef


----------

